# Meeting parents on transit through dubai



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

I all. My parents will be transiting through Dubai international airport on their way back from Europe when I'll be in the uae. Can anyone tell me how I'll be able to catchup with them? They'll be in Dubai for only a few hours and I probably won't get a chance to see them for a long time after that. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Depends ..... if they already have boarding passes for their onward flight, then technically they could come landside at Dubai, and then go back through security etc for their next flight. However, this would mean they would have to clear immigration at Dubai, so there is the potentially long wait and I don't know if they would need visas to come into Dubai (I can't see your nationality sorry!!) 

Just how long is their stopover?


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for that. I'm still hopeful I'll get to see them but am not holding my breath. Australian and they are too. It's just that the whole farewell is gone pear shipped as they and we weren't aware that they would have to leave so quick. They were hoping to leave after we left


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

They can get a visa on arrival, so as long as they have their b passes, they can come through immigration and meet you in the airport arrivals lounge. If they are really short on time, you can hang out in the departures/arrivals area which you can access freely


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for your help. I'll let them know and hopefully we'll be able to catch up. 
25 days and counting till I arrive in the UAE!!!


----------

